

What's Up With The Beep Driver In Windows 7 - bwillard
http://blogs.msdn.com/larryosterman/archive/2010/01/04/what-s-up-with-the-beep-driver-in-windows-7.aspx

======
iigs
It's not directly relevant to this article, but you can stop the beeping of a
Thinkpad keyboard by disabling this driver.

See:

<http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=155201>

------
Torn
Quite a fun an informative article. I've not plugged in a pc-speaker component
into my builds the last 6 or so years, I'd gotten used to peace and quiet
without shrill (and very loud) beeping coming from inside my box.

------
rbanffy
Anyone who still thinks PCs are in any way elegant machines, please raise your
hand.

------
charliesome
So I can't play with my PC Speaker anymore in x64 Windows?

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU-

